# Trophy Taker arrow rest query: what size lizard tongue for FatBoys?



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

I use a 10, 12 narrow blade depending on total weight the narrow blade will keep your form real honest. 
If you have great form and shoot a very smooth bow the narrow will work great but if not go with the wide.

Go to trophy takers web sight and see the weight requirements for different blades I can't remember the specs off hand but here is what I use: a 10 for 3d with arrows at 305 grains and a 12 backed with an 8 for indoor with arrows at 680 grains. 

Slight nock high on your setup and you should be good. 

Good luck a d enjoy the blade they are fun to play with. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! I can't get their website to load, that's probably why I'm so stuck for details. It says Catastrophic failure : /


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

MustangLassie said:


> Just bought a TT SS Pro from AT... Don't have it yet, but trying to plan ahead. It has a #8 tongue, which I think is for skinny arrows. What size should I buy to shoot FatBoys?
> I had a quick look on the inter webs, but didn't find anything very helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


check out britesite.us for blades


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I use narrow blades for FatBoys and -27's.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Kirsten,
Try the following as a guideline:

.008" (under 325 gr.)
.010" (325 to 425 gr.)
.012" (over 425 gr.)

I think nitroteam probably has the right idea for the super-heavys (2712s, etc.).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

a blade being an .008, .010 or a .012 has nothing to do with the diameter of the arrow. It has to do with the weight of the arrow. You can shoot fat arrows off of a .008 if they are light enough or if you really know what your doing. :wink:

I shoot an 8 whenever I can.....usually if it's under 400 grains I can get it to work if the point weight isn't too crazy. But there are guys that will shoot an 8 whenever they can make it work PERIOD. Like Reo....X Hunter also shoots an 8 when he can get it right.....not all blades are created equal.

I pretty much NEVER shoot anything over a .010 anymore....I have a couple .012s but most of them get given away...at least the ones that Kent didn't take when I gave him a bunch of blades a few years ago. 

My field arrows generally weigh anywhere from 315-370 grains...I have shot them all off a .008 or very old weak .010s and PREFER it....if I can't find a blade to my liking then I will shoot a .010. 

Arrows heavier then that....or indoor shafts I usually shoot a .010. Doesn't matter if it's 2314s, CXLs, XJ27s, 2412s, 2512s, 2613s....or what the point weight is. I shoot a .010. The weakest blade i can get to work is usually the most forgiving for me. I NEVER use a wide blade. A couple years ago when I was shooting XJ27s I shot the same blade I shot my CX Medallions from.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you! This is what I needed to understand, since I was starting from knowing only that this rest was recommended by several skilled archers. 
Next step is to weigh my arrows, so I'll plan a visit to NCHS...unless Spoon can remember what they weigh  I know they are lighter than my Carbon Ones.
The rest has an 8 on it, sounds like that might well work. 

I'm shooting the Vegas 300 at NC Hunter Supply next Saturday. Not expecting it to be here in time to set up for that, but it look forward to trying it out soon after. I'll just keep fiddling with the QuikTune til then.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

think less, shoot more.

like BH said....find what works best for YOU regardless of what others say or the guidelines are.


i shoot brite site blades and they only come in 10s. all i really change is blade tip width and rest height when changing my indoor-outdoor set-ups.

you can make an 8 react like a 10 and visa-versa by the angle......provided you can adjust rest height.

next outdoor season i just may leave the angle alone and reset loop and peep heights to see the results. cant be any worse than how i shot the few times this summer.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your shooting Fatboy 500s probably...not a reason to shoot anything but an 8. I have some of those and they shoot awesome off an 8....but they shoot great off of a 10 also...which is best for you depends on you and how it's setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Rest arrived today, so will try to get it set up before the competition.
Very excited : )


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

It's on! It works! Need to do a bit of walk back tuning to confirm centershot and then adjust the sight. Spent more time today fiddling than shooting, but the groups were pretty decent, I bashed a few fletchings  Still getting used to the 'shing' sound of the blade; I love it, but makes me think someone nearby has just drawn a sword.

Most critical part is going to be remembering to load arrows the Other Way Up after 7 years of prongs.

Changing a rest is probably no big deal to anyone on here, but this is actually the first thing I've changed by myself. I got the level perfected for me by an expert, after I'd fitted it, but it was pretty darn close by eye. It's a good confidence booster


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You go girl. Next thing we know you'll be using the press at DCWC.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

When it's making that sound....I usually go to a softer blade :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Lee, if I had access to the shed, I would use the press.... Maybe my new volunteer assignment will grant me The Code. 

Hornet - that's good to know. After Saturday, I will look at blade options. I think the samurai sound suits me, but maybe it's shaving my arrows : /.

Happily, an unexpected archery window has opened up tomorrow, so I'll probably be walk back tuning in the rain. Will be sure to dry the precious blade afterwards.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I got the code if you need it. I think we can trust you in there. :wink:



MustangLassie said:


> Lee, if I had access to the shed, I would use the press.... Maybe my new volunteer assignment will grant me The Code.
> 
> Hornet - that's good to know. After Saturday, I will look at blade options. I think the samurai sound suits me, but maybe it's shaving my arrows : /.
> 
> Happily, an unexpected archery window has opened up tomorrow, so I'll probably be walk back tuning in the rain. Will be sure to dry the precious blade afterwards.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Found a spare hour to shoot, and I'm pretty happy. Scored 269 on my first Vegas 300 with new rest, which is up near my personal best of 271 (yeah, I know...) and much better than 247 last week. Dropped my arm on a few shots, probably should have let down a few more, but overall, it felt pretty good. 

Checked some numbers: FatBoys are 325 grains; Carbon Ones are 300; 40lb draw on the bow.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

If u guys used 2712's with 300 gr points would u use a 10 blade?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Same as the advice given above....use what works best for you and your setup. 

A .012 blade is the "correct size" but I know plenty of people that shoot a .010 with those arrows...


----------

